# How to Connect Xbox



## pjl_u2 (Oct 9, 2005)

i want to share my internet connection with an xbox. it is wireless airport xtreme card connecing my tiger installed eMac to a d-link dsl-604+ home network router/modem... my connection is stong, can't seem to share the connection with xbox though. can you help?


----------



## callihantech (Oct 9, 2005)

Never tried it for xbox. However, I connect to my wireless on my iBook and share the connection. I set my iBook like this. Allow web sharing and internet sharing under the Sharing option for System Pref. I chose share this connection via Airport to computers using eithernet. Then I plugged in my 1st Gen iMac G3 (os9.2.2) and it has access to the WWW. I'm not sure how the xbox is done but if you haven't tried it this way mabey it will help...


----------



## pjl_u2 (Oct 9, 2005)

yes.. i have done this... even got my old 48 megs of ram pc online that way...... lol...... i had tried xbox 1st..... i have to spend the 109$ and get xbox wireless adapter... was hoping to not have to unless u think "mymac's" mac address must be twinned in xbox... someone told me that, but i don't know how to find mac address.....???  if you figure spending the cash is best solution possible, i shall   hehe thanks for your time


----------



## Veljo (Oct 10, 2005)

You wouldn't need to get a wireless adapter if it's nearby. You could connect it to your Mac via Ethernet, then use the Mac as a bridge.

Alternately you could plug the Xbox straight into the router.


----------



## pjl_u2 (Oct 10, 2005)

that is the problem.... windows computer did share net connection easily after i failed to get the x-box to share the net connection.......it (xbox) states every reason for failing right up to the mac address........ computer had no such problems......router is in unaccessable room...emac need to be my gateway(which i can roam the rest of the house with a strong net connection...4 bars steady)........


----------



## iKiller484 (Oct 10, 2005)

whoa did know you could do that,you are talking about xbox, not xbox360


----------



## HoZ (Oct 11, 2005)

on a different note.... can i send files from my mac to my xbox?


----------



## Tip-C (Oct 21, 2005)

What exacly do you want to do?
is this for xbox live?
Do you have a modded xbox?


----------



## pjl_u2 (Oct 22, 2005)

for xbox live, regular xbox, simply wanted to share internet..... emac is connected to a "adsl highspeed wireless homenetwork modem/browser"  airport xtreme card is my source of connection to the net with my emac and i wish to share this connection with an xbox using ethernet between xbox and emac..... i turned on internet and file sharing....auto dhcp set-up don't seem to want to work and i am pretty much still a rookie in technologie....


----------

